# Portugal off the red list?



## John H (Mar 13, 2021)

This looks like potential good news, although I wouldn't believe it until it happens. I remember those reports about Spain going on the red list - all taken from one Telegraph reporter with a column to fill and no real news to report. The very next week, that same reporter was reporting that Spain was about to go on the green list and neither thing happened!

Covid breakthrough: Holiday boost for Brits as Portugal to have 'red list' status lifted (msn.com)


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2021)

When the bugs away I shall be out to play.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 13, 2021)

John H said:


> This looks like potential good news, although I wouldn't believe it until it happens. I remember those reports about Spain going on the red list - all taken from one Telegraph reporter with a column to fill and no real news to report. The very next week, that same reporter was reporting that Spain was about to go on the green list and neither thing happened!
> 
> Covid breakthrough: Holiday boost for Brits as Portugal to have 'red list' status lifted (msn.com)



The world has got open up at some point to avoid global bankruptcy and for some countries tourism is a major part of their economy. Maybe wishful thinking but I wonder if those countries, like Portugal, will rue the day that they decided to herd all MHers into campsites rather than the open access that MHers from other countries have enjoyed? Not trying to overplay the spending power that MHers bring to the table but I am sure the likes of Portugal will see a reduction in our type of holiday trade.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 13, 2021)

izwozral said:


> The world has got open up at some point to avoid global bankruptcy and for some countries tourism is a major part of their economy. Maybe wishful thinking but I wonder if those countries, like Portugal, will rue the day that they decided to herd all MHers into campsites rather than the open access that MHers from other countries have enjoyed? Not trying to overplay the spending power that MHers bring to the table but I am sure the likes of Portugal will see a reduction in our type of holiday trade.



Ral, you take your moho to Portugal and possibly we don’t spend as much as the average tourist will. No hotel bills etc, but you will still spend some money whilst there. But more importantly all of you who travel there come back from Portugal full of praise for the country, the people, and of course the weather. Your mate in the pub is so impressed he books a week in the Algarve. The following year he fancies a trip to Madeira. And of course he tells his mates and his family. And all from you taking your moho there.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2021)

We like the freedom to be able to come and go as we please !
sometimes we only travelling 40miles a day  and also staying put ! Some(few) longish days
We very rarely use big campsites anywhere. We have never booked in ahead in Europe.
We often book C&CC CS in southern England
On our first trp to Scotland we booked 3 sites but mainly just turned up (eg Fidden Farm on Mull)
Most summers we have visited europe and mainly used aires (etc) some of which were simple campsites..great
Given their vast land areas and small pouplations it may be that Sweden and Norway continue to allow "freedom camping".
There is talk that France may insist on aires being used. no great problem as long as there is space and you do not need to book

I am unhappy to say that as of today we hope for 1 or 2 more big trips in 2022 and 2023.
if things get more organised it will be not as much fun.
We even managed several nice and cheap/free spots in Switzerland in 2019
No plans No decisions
Like many others...We will wait and see (and hope !) but it would be foolish to ignore

current trends
covid issues
too many motorhomes
we are not concerned by the 90 day limit


----------



## John H (Mar 13, 2021)

All good points - but I was thinking mainly of the advantage to those in Portugal at the moment who will be able to more easily get home if the country is taken off the red list. Down here in Spain, there has been an influx of Brits in motorhomes coming from Portugal in order to clock up the required 10 days prior to catching the ferry and avoiding hotel quarantine.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2021)

John H said:


> All good points - but I was thinking mainly of the advantage to those in Portugal at the moment who will be able to more easily get home if the country is taken off the red list. Down here in Spain, there has been an influx of Brits in motorhomes coming from Portugal in order to clock up the required 10 days prior to catching the ferry and avoiding hotel quarantine.


yes John,
Not meaning to hi-jack your post...Portugat may well be taken off the red-list fairly shortly
BUT prudent to come to Spain now (or very soon) as March 31st is looming !!!
Personally I would get into France ASAP if driving back !


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2021)

I have the feeling we will just stay in Portugal till it is off the red list, but lots of time yet....things change so fast. No new covid cases in our area but restrictions remain in place and enforced. Four GNR checkpoints in town yesterday, checking residence addresses for vehicles they don't know. Still don't stop me...they just wave at me....so the " only Brits in the village" must be known. Saw a little old chap on a tractor get stopped, don't think they thought it was roadworthy.


----------



## witzend (Mar 13, 2021)

***** said:


> Below from Portuguese news paper  58712


Reading the News Paper in the link there is a chance to leave a comment I did stating that their new motorhome law is forcing us into confined areas where covid is more easily  transmitted  I'm sure it would help if others did the same


----------



## 2cv (Mar 13, 2021)

Admittedly the Daily Mail, but it seems that Portugal may soon come off the “red list”. Link


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 13, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> When the bugs away I shall be out to play.


Same for me, health is more important than getting out and about.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2021)

I agree with posts 15 and 16
My song for 2021 is...





My song for 2020 was


----------



## John H (Mar 13, 2021)

***** said:


> I don't think anybody could want to go more than us, but, bearing in mind Europe's lac of vaccination progress, it could be considered quite cavalier, desperation  or even foolhardy


I know it is only one example but a friend's mother who is in her 80s is here in Spain visiting them, registered with a local doctor to get her prescription and was immediately offered the vaccine. She has had the first jab and the second will follow three weeks after. We (in our mid-70s) didn't bother because we thought the gap would be the same as in the UK - 12 weeks and that would take us past the deadline for getting home! When we do get home, we will get the first jab in mid-April but it will probably be mid-July before we get the second. Progress here seems to be fine.


----------



## John H (Mar 13, 2021)

***** said:


> Incidentally John, I would have thought it was because of age and very well done that they have vaccinated a foreigner. Well done to them!
> My next door neighbour, fit as a fiddle, and a nice trim figure has had her today at age 50.
> And a friend in another part of the Cite had his today at age 59
> Seems we are getting through them
> ...


Yes, she was definitely in the "top" category. Currently around here they are vaccinating 70 year olds, so slower than the UK but moving along nicely. They aim to have 70% of the population vaccinated by the summer (July). Enjoy your meal - we had barbecued prawns and chicken today, all washed down with rioja (but Douro is very nice as well )


----------



## 2cv (Mar 15, 2021)

Portugal off the red list. Link


----------



## John H (Mar 16, 2021)

2cv said:


> Portugal off the red list. Link



The most unbelievable thing about that is that a report in the Daily Express turned out to be true!


----------



## REC (Mar 17, 2021)

John H said:


> The most unbelievable thing about that is that a report in the Daily Express turned out to be true!


Have you worked out the cost and where to get  covid tests to return? £210 each for UK pack for day 2&8 also a test pre-leaving Spain and maybe entering France too, for us. . Can't seem to find a link on where to find someone to do the tests.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 17, 2021)

***** said:


> Incidentally John, I would have thought it was because of age and very well done that they have vaccinated a foreigner. Well done to them!
> My next door neighbour, fit as a fiddle, and a nice trim figure has had her today at age 50.
> And a friend in another part of the Cite had his today at age 59
> Seems we are getting through them
> ...


... Jealous.


----------



## John H (Mar 18, 2021)

REC said:


> Have you worked out the cost and where to get  covid tests to return? £210 each for UK pack for day 2&8 also a test pre-leaving Spain and maybe entering France too, for us. . Can't seem to find a link on where to find someone to do the tests.



We have booked our pre-departure tests online with an organisation called medmesafe. They have clinics all over Spain  They speak good English and give you the results in English too. You nominate a centre when you pay (119 euros) and then contact them to arrange a specific appointment - ours are in Burgos next Thursday. As soon as we get the all-clear we will order the British pack and then board the ferry. Total cost - an eye-watering £635. That is more than the bloody ferry!


----------



## John H (Mar 18, 2021)

***** said:


> Thats a lot of money John
> Think Burgos might be a little cold as the wind can blow across there
> 
> in-spain-the-start-of-spring-will-feel-more-like-a-return-to-winter.html
> ...



It certainly is but we have no choice. We chose Burgos because it is easier to park the motorhome near the clinic than it is in, for example, Santander. We have been caught in the snow several times in Burgos but this year the forecast for when we get there is 10 Celcius and sun, so hopefully it won't feel too cold


----------



## John H (Mar 18, 2021)

***** said:


> Beware if using the Santander aire, the one by the Uni sports centre.
> The Guarda Civil often clamp vehicles parked on the road out side, even though it has parking bays.
> Reason
> As you enter the road, there is a small sign with wright limit to park
> Seen both the sign and the fines


Thanks but we don't tend to stay in aires in big cities for security reasons. There is a paying aire (with EHU and security) at Santander Marina that looks a reasonable prospect at 7 euros.


----------



## John H (Mar 18, 2021)

***** said:


> The one by the Uni is also a pay aire and the Guarda Civil and Police local patrol very often. Very safe.
> Also near to town and shop a few minutes walk and park opposite
> I am not saying it is better or worse but a good location and a warning to park properly



In the past when we have been travelling in and out of Santander, we have tended to use the aire by the wildlife park at Cabarceno - free, quiet and with added elephants


----------



## John H (Mar 18, 2021)

***** said:


> Thanks John, I do know of it but have never been. It was on my to do list.
> I think I have heard that the parking has changed and either further away from the animals or no longer any view. Cant remember which
> Oh,
> The aire by the uni is about a 10 min walk along the park to the sea front where all the large hotels and beaches are.
> Often along this route are markets and shows



They have changed the fencing around the park so that you have to walk a little further to see the animals but it is not far.


----------

